# Current litter



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

This is the litter I have right now between ORAS Mystic Rodents (texel) and Vanaheims Semii (astrex, carrying lh).
They are 6 days old.










The blue was a surprise. I didn't know Semii carried blue. And I'm lucky it's a female too


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

nice little guys!


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Such adorable babies!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are lovely and chubby, looking forward to seeing them grow up.


----------



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

Now at 2 weeks and 5 days:









Black tan astrex/texel male









Himalayan astrex/texel male









Himalayan astrex/texel female









Himalayan astrex/texel female









Blue tan astrex/texel female


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

look at all those curls loverly


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

awww, they look like little sheep, so cute!
that coat is stunning


----------



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

That blue one <333 omg I love her.


----------

